# Lye Price Increase



## eam (Aug 22, 2010)

Hi Everyone,

I've ordered lye (both sodium and potassium hydroxide) from Essentail Depot - they've been wonderful. I'd buy from them again. I got a newsletter from them saying prices of lye are expected to go up by up to 40% in the next few weeks and they advise stocking up. Here's the snippet from the newsletter:

"CUSTOMER ALERT ON SODIUM AND POTASSIUM HYDROXIDE PRICES!! 

Rising fuel prices are causing "Bio Fuel and Hydrogen Fuel Cell Companies" to buy up the supply of sodium and potassium hydroxide at an ever increasing rate. We are recommending our customers stock up now to avoid price increases. It looks like we will be forced to raise our Sodium and Potasium Hydroxide prices by up to 40% over the next few weeks."

Thought I'd pass it along hoping someone might find it helpful.

Elizabeth


----------



## jdranch (Jan 31, 2010)

Well that stinks!


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

I can see now that if we want to make money soaping our soaps will have to soon cost $10 a bar! It's getting ridiculous!


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

I just purchased another 50 lb pail of sodium hydroxide from Boyer Corp. It's the same price as it was last November; $55. No increase at this supplier.


----------



## tmfinley (Feb 21, 2008)

I don't know what the Essential Depot email was about but other suppliers have said they see no increase coming.


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Good to know! I *should* have enough lye for the year but was contemplating getting more. Now I'll just wait until fall.


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

My supplier was the same today as they have been. $45 for 50 lbs.


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

hsmomof4 said:


> My supplier was the same today as they have been. $45 for 50 lbs.


Who's your supplier, Stacey?


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

It's local...Terrace Packaging in Kansas City, MO. I drive down there to get lye and other chemicals that I use in 50 lb bags (such as borax for my laundry soap). It's about an hour away, but the price sure is right (and no shipping!) plus it is only about 5 minutes from our local Restaurant Depot, so I usually hit both on the same day. Now, coconut oil, that has gone up!! Yesterday I paid $75 for a 50 pound pail...a year ago it was $45. Ouch.


----------



## Faye Farms (Sep 14, 2009)

$75 for coconut is still $5.50/pail cheaper than Columbus. Then with no shipping. I'd be happy if I could get it for that.


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Well, if you're ever out towards KC, you should stock up. Bring your retail certificate and then you can get a (free) Restaurant Depot membership. Since it's all wholesale, no sales tax, either. They also have pomace olive oil for a decent price (and some other oils, too, but not ones that I use).


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Oh.....they carry borax? I had no idea. I'll be sure and get some next time we make the trip. Wish I had known a week ago as dh was driving through.


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

You should check what else they have because they carry a lot of stuff.


----------



## old dominion (Oct 25, 2007)

Has anyone tried the Lye Depot?

http://www.lyedepot.com


----------



## 2Sticks (Dec 13, 2007)

Jolene,
Lye depot and essential depot are one in the same. Yes, I have been buying from them and since the email was sent out that Elizabeth started this thread about I've stocked up on 64lbs. That should last me for a little while. They have a good product and great service. For me I can't say enough good about my experiences with them.


----------



## eam (Aug 22, 2010)

I can second Tamera's praise of Essential Depot. I've ordered from them twice, both times everything was perfect. As a matter of fact, a couple of weeks after my second order they sent me a credit of some minimal amount (.21 or some such) because they overcharged me by a bit. The money made no difference to me whatsoever but the fact that they'd go to that trouble gets them extra points!
Elizabeth


----------

